# Lathe: Rikon 70-220VSR for $550 at Woodcraft



## magpens (Dec 14, 2015)

I believe that a few here have mentioned this lathe in recent posts.

It's a 12.5" x 20" if I read the specs right, with a 1 HP motor, and has 24 indexing positions (on the spindle, I assume).

Max speed is only 2900 RPM though.

Those of you who have experience with this lathe, could you tell me what you think, please ?

Good price at $549.99 ?????  Woodcraft until Dec 24/15 . Thanks


----------



## rholiday (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't have the lathe, but I believe the speed ranges are as follows:

Speed Ranges (RPM): 250-750, 550-1650, 1300-3850


----------



## Edgar (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't have any personal experience with that lathe, but it's received a lot of positive comments here. 

I believe the max speed is actually 3850 rpm.

The only negative in my mind is that it's not continuously VS over the full speed range, so you may have to change belts from time to time. I understand that it's fairly easy to do with that lathe, but you might want to check that out for yourself before purchasing.


----------



## JimB (Dec 14, 2015)

The 2900 RPM is the motor speed not the spindle rpm when you move the belt. It has 3 belt settings and you have variable speed with each of those belt settings.


----------



## Curly (Dec 14, 2015)

Mal, Lee Valley is selling Rikon lathes now. You can go over to United Boulevard and check them out. Then compare the price to the Woodcraft one after exchange and the trip to get it. Real easy to go to LV if you have a problem that needs servicing.


----------



## magpens (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks, Pete.

Price at LV is $800 CDN which is a little cheaper than the *regular* Woodcraft price of $650 US, but considerably more than the WC sale price of $550 US.  

Thanks, Bob, Edgar, and Jim - yes, the actual top speed is 3850, as I confirmed on the LeeValley website.

I didn't realize this lathe has belt and pulleys as well as the electronic VS.

One thing I don't like is that the spindle bore is only 3/8" ... I am used to 3/4" or more with my little metal lathe.

Here is where I am reading from:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/861205/rikon-70-220vsr-midi-lathe.aspx


----------



## JimB (Dec 14, 2015)

Whenever you see VS you need to read the details as it can mean many things. Even a Reeves drive lathe can be referred to as vs.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a Rikon VS lathe and It's great.  I got mine at woodworkers supply for $300.  This lathe is basiclly the same as the Shop fox and other 6 x 18 lathes out there, so you may not want to consider the brand as much as the features.
Shop Fox W1704 Variable Speed Mini Lathe - WoodTurningz
Shop Fox W1836 12" x 15" Benchtop Lathe - WoodTurningz
 Grizzly has some 10 x 18 identical to Rikon.

I like My Lathe, I use every day because I am a full time turner, in 2 years he only problem I had was worn bearings on the motor, so I change all bearings on the lathe.  I highly recommend Rikon but these lathes appear to be a Private label, so shopping around is good practice


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking to pull the trigger on a new lathe this month.  Waiting to see who has the best deals.  I looked at this Shop Fox W1836, it looks like it's the Penn State Turncrafter 12" VS lathe.  About the same perpetually on sale price.  I have a small Shop Fox now, a few quirks but I can't complain for the money.  It took some tweaking, but I've made several thousand pens on it now.

I don't want to spend much over $ 500 since I'm probably going to spend a couple hundred more on accessories.  I've narrowed down my choices to:

Rikon 70-220VS
Nova Comet II
Turncrafter Commander 12" VS (or the Shop Fox equivalent)
Delta 46-460 12-1/2" VS

I like the JET JWL-1221VS, but I'm not going to spend that much.

I've been disappointed in my most recent purchases of Delta tools, although I've been a fan in the past.  The Nova is tempting just because you can usually get it with the chuck for next to nothing more.

Gary


----------



## BackyardSmokin (Jan 1, 2016)

Starting tomorrow (1/2/16) Rockler will have the Nova Comet II with the G3 chuck for $499.99 until (1/29/16)


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 1, 2016)

Good to know.   I thought I saw something about the Rikon going on sale sometime this month at Woodcraft.  Anyone know about that?


----------



## kglass (Jan 7, 2016)

I also have the 70-200VSR and I have found it to be well made and with the 5 year Warranty it was a no brainer for me.  I had stepped down from a Powermatic 3520B and was expecting a toy, but was extremely surprised and Rikon's service is great as well.  You could do much worse for more $.


----------

